# FET with lower grade bastocyst



## Michelle71 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am in a real dilema. We are due to have a FET in September with ohr one and only blastocyst. However, I found out yesterday that it is a grade C ( A being best, D being worst) Our two fresh Grade B blasts failed to implant.
Dilema - Do we carry on with the expense and time of a FET ( treatment in Spain) or do we just go for a new cycle and leave the frostie until a later date? We cannot combine it with frosties from a new cycle though.


Any ideas? Any success with grade C blasts


Thank you


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

hi - im replying as it looks as though no one has in over 60 days.

you don't say anything about low amh or pcos.


maybe if you do the FET you can get it all 'over and done with ' complete the cycle fully.

the grade - as I've been told a lot doesn't matter - its the genetics and lining etc. you can get  great baby from a crap graded egg and no baby from the best top end one.

if you'll regret not trying and not knowing then you should do it.....


----------

